# Buying Betta Online



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Do people here buy Betta's online? How do you find breeders to buy from? Thanks


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i have. many times. i bought from Chard56 on here many times(i had 5 total from him), and adopted a pair from another user. :B it's a bit stressful on us, the owners, but so far the ones i got were pretty okay with being shipped.

as for finding breeders, there's a few on here(check the classifieds section), or you could check out Aquabid.com


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

I haven't posted enough to post or answer any classifieds.... I'll see if i can find the person you mentioned... thanks


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Aquabid is where I get my fish. Lately I've been taking fish from facebook friends (on my betta groups) and I ended up with a lot of nice fish.


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm looking for a halfmoon melano male...some blue is fine but mostly black...Anyone know where I can find one?:thankyou:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Contact a breeder or www.aquabid.com but remember melanos are difficult to breed so don't expect one to be cheap and be prepared for high import and shipping costs.


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

That's what I was afraid of...I guess I might just have to put that dream on hold.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I *might* be getting some super blacks this summer to breed.


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

*HM melano male*

If you do...please let me know. [email protected] :-D I have a 20 gallon setup and ready...I just have to find the perfect melano betta.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Actually I just set up some royal blues so they may produce melanos.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Aquabid is fabulous. Shipping fish can be quite pricy, but if you want breeders or something unique, it's worth it in my opinion! I got my HMPK boy Cirque off Aquabid. He's an import from Thailand, and transshipping and such was actually a very simple process and he arrived alive and healthy!

Oh and now that we've told you about Aquabid...expect to find yourself on there A LOT! XD


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

I hope I'm not hijacking the thread, but..

Are there American breeders who are maintaining a website or selling outside of Aquabid? I'd just love to have other places to look for the particular fish that I'd like, and at this time I'm not comfortable importing from Thailand.

I realize there are a few American breeders on Aquabid, but their current selections are not what I'm seeking, color-wise.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

You can contact and IBC member and ask them what current stock they may have  Though at this time most are hiding their fish for after the convention. I'll have some available in a few months as well.


----------



## AnaAngel623 (Apr 9, 2012)

I bought my blue halfmoon male(one from avatar) from an online breeder..very kind gentleman easy sales ships quick and arrive great..I was told of him from a friend because he sells only (show males) never sells females..so I thought id buy from him and adopt females..and yes he was kind..he shipped 3 females..two dark blue crowntails and a metallic blue halfmoon..I know getting free ones sometimes its because they are cull or not as great genes..but I don't breed and I've seen too many of those horrible culling vids ...(like the chicken farm ones where they don't need males)
O.O got way off topic but he sells beautiful fish around 38 bucks total including shipping from NY..

Edited to make correction(blue male said is not from my avitar its in my albums sorry for error)


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

*Melanos*

Please let me know. I have 20 gallon long cycling waiting for a Melano :-D


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

Do you know how I can contact him?


----------



## AnaAngel623 (Apr 9, 2012)

Who??


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

*betta online*

The person online that you bought from.


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

From NY.


----------



## AnaAngel623 (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh sorry just didn't know it was towards me..ill pm you and ill let you know all info there


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

*betta online*

Sorry...I should have put your name so you knew I was talking to you


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

I also currently have a black male that I will be breeding very shortly. I'm a beginner though.


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

Good luck DoberMom  Let me know if you have any black males and if you want to sell one.


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

You got it


----------

